# feedback needed



## mndoz (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello to all of ya ... i just got mi handgun license but i dont have any of them for now and that's why i'm here ....i'm looking to buy a .44magnum but aint made a choice for the company or model that i should go with .....and it goes the same way for the 357 mag.....please , help me out to make a good and wise choice ..thanks for all your answers .. it's really appreciated ....ho , and HAPPY NEW YEAR to all ....

Mndoz :mrgreen:


----------



## gallenl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have S&W 19 and 686 in 357. I much prefer the 686.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

S&W makes several models of .44 mag. and .357 mag. Both in blue steel and stainless steel. 

Your post is pretty vague as to what you want it for, barrel length, and of course, how deep your pockets are. 

I prefer SS when it comes to revolvers. I have many S&W's in many calibers and bbl. lengths. Currently, I have model 629's in both a 3" and 6" bbl. I have also have model 66's in 2.5", 4" and 6". 

When it comes to revolvers, I prefer S&W. You get a lot of gun for what you pay for them. You can pay more and buy a Colt, and you can pay less, and buy a Ruger, Taurus, or various other brands. 

Anyways, you might want to tell us a little more specifics of what you're looking for.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you ever shot a pistol before?
Have you ever shot a .44 Magnum before? Or a .357 Magnum?
What do you intend to use the pistol for?

To give you the advice you need, we need more information from you.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

^ what Steve said!!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Your post implies you aren't a handgun shooter and assuming you don't reload.Both of those are the worst choices to start with.That is unless you want to learn on 38s in the 357,then that could be used for SD or hunting lighter game.We really need more info.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm with Steve also, but based on what you did give us look into the S&W revolvers.


----------



## mndoz (Jan 1, 2013)

ok , as asked , no i dont have a lot of exp for gun shooting , and i dont reload either ...i went to shooting range couple times and i want to start target shooting ...i tried the .44 and .357 in both S&W and RUGER...to be honest , i like the weight and the grip of the RUGER on both model and regarding the S&W i felt in love with the smoothness of the trigger(the grip is a bit too small but i heard that it can be change) ..i also tried some 9mm and a 45 but , for those , it's gonna be a bit later when i'll be ready to buy .... i wanna start with the .44 or .357 cause , i realize that i'm more precise with those 2 then with the 9mm ..

Thanks for your time 


Mndoz


----------



## loki34 (Jan 3, 2013)

If your not going to hunt then the 44 is overkill for just range time. The 357 is a nice gun for both target shooting and personnel protection. Use 38 loads for pleasurable target shooting and learning to shoot well then switch to 357 for home protection.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

With all the respect I can muster, I am driven to observe that someone who "dont have a lot of exp for gun shooting," who has sent a couple of .44 and .357 shots downrange, probably indoors and at a very close target, and who then thinks "that i'm more precise with those 2 then with the 9mm," has no business shooting a .44 Magnum pistol, or even a .357 Magnum, at anything.
My strong advice to *mndoz* is to first invest in some professional pistol-shooting training, long before buying any handgun. Then, after actually learning how to shoot accurately and well, and after actually getting some experience with handguns, only then should *mndoz* go shopping for a pistol.

There are quite a few beginners who want "the baddest gun out there," and therefore buy a .44 Magnum. The result of those purchases is that quite a few slightly-used .44 Magnum pistols are soon offered for sale, each with a 50-round box of cartridges that is missing only one or two rounds.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll bite... 

My favorite magnum guns-

S&W 686
S&W M29 (hard to find)
Colt Python
Colt Anaconda
Ruger Redhawk Alaskan
Wylie Magnum (jk lol)

Those are my favorites! Good luck picking one out, I envy your first pistol to be a magnum bc I still don't have a magnum  however I do not envy the cost of bullets and recoil your pistol will cost you!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

OK,since you like the Smith's trigger so much,it's easier and cheaper to regrip it than do a trigger job on the Ruger.I would go with the 357 model 686,damn nice gun.Shooting 38s will keep the cost down,much more so than finding 44 Specials and the higher price.

While you are starting backwards,if you concentrate on the basics you can learn without a flinch but it isn't easy.I shot guns since I was a kid but my first handgun was a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44mag. for hunting and a little after that a 45acp.The 45 showed I had a slight flinch and I cured it.Point is the 38s are wimpy so you have a better chnce with it.9s and 45s are also wimpy,so I'm thinking your problem is the auto's design and trigger reach/pull if they were DA designs,and could have to do with the slide's recoiling mass and the difference in the way a revolver and auto recoil.I prefer a revolver for high pressure/heavy hitting rounds,I think they are a little more controllable in recoil.I shot a friend's wildcat 45 Long Colt in a rebuilt Ruger single action,this thing would burry the front sight in your forehead if you never shot a hard hitter.It was violent in a revolver that rolled in your hand,I wouldn't think of shooting something that heavy in an auto if you could make one strong enough to handle it.Good luck.


----------

